# Crossbow Question



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been a bow hunter for the past 10 plus years,but my rotor cup problem won't let me shoot my bow so i'm going to a crossbow this year.My question is,a crossbow makes a lot more noise.I'm concerned about a deer jumping the shot.How to deal with this.Do you aim a little low expecting the deer to hunker down on the shot?I'm planning on 20yd. shots,30 at most.How do you deal with this.I've put the silencers on but it's still a lot noisier than by bow.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The majority of silencers wont work, the only ones I knwo of that elp a cross bow are from Horton, If I'm not mistaken they actually fit onto the limbs & not the string. I think you can go to their site: www.crossbow.com & see them.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The speed of a cross bow makes the noise very little to worry about. The bolt leaves a such a speed at 20-30 yards by the time the deer hears it it should be to late. I myself don't shoot high or low. I shoot using the site pin. If you put it in the chest area you don't have to worry.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have never seen one react to the sound of the shot, except for on a Primos video. 
But re-loading is a new problem. You cannot re-load a crossbow without making some real noise, in comparison to the re-curve/compound bows.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I've shot 3 deer with a crossbow, 2 bucks and a doe anywhere from 20 to 30 yards none have jumped the string and I hunt off the ground exclusively, I gave up on the tree stands 4 years ago, and have only been busted once.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The only time I could conseive of a deer jumping a crossbow bolt would be if the deer has already been alerted by movement or scent and is already on alert. I have never had a deer jump prior to being hit, and even then it has not been a direct vertical move. That is not to say that it could not happen by a educated deer. Heck, I have been busted upwind and motionless in areas where the deer have been exposed to poor hunter tactics and have learned to be very cautious when encountering anything strange that they relate to in past experiences. I could be wrong, but that has been my experience and opinion which I have formed over several years.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I also hunt only on the ground.And with it being the first time with a crossbow,i didn't know what to expect.Good to hear i don't have much more to worry about.Thanks everyone.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift makes a good point. The reaction of the deer depends a lot on whether it's alarmed or not. With any bow, it's best to only shoot at a relaxed deer if possible. If they are somewhat uneasy, if your aiming at the heart and they crouch a bit, you should still get high lung. This is the same whether it's a crossbow or compound. Crossbows are no faster than most compounds. Actually, there are a lot of compound shooters out there shooting faster than any crossbow can shoot. Your question is a very valid one, one that most people don't think about. Even with a relaxed deer, because of the noise from a crossbow, it's usually a good idea to limit shot distance.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Shortdrift and M.Magis that it depends on the deer's disposition at the time. i am sure everyone has seen the difference between a relaxed deer browsing through the area and one who just knows something is not quite right. Those are the ones that react quickly to every sound. A relaxed deer is definitely the one that you want to shoot. I don't like the theory of shooting where the deer will move to in anticipation that he might jump the string.


A few years ago when I was suffering shoulder problems I shot a crossbow for a couple of year and took two deer which neither reacted in time to change the kill zone shot. The crossbow is noticeably louder but as was said before a relaxed deer will not normally react in time. As far as a crossbow being noisier to load, I think that is an accurate assessment. However, I really see this as a non-issue as the first shot is the only one that is necessary.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I think of shooting the crossbow like my compound or muzzleloader,one shot is all i need and get.I'll hesatate at an alert deer.I'll be watching for body language.Where i set,my shots will be 20 to 25yds.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Your right,he didn't have time to jump at 20yds.I did put the horton silencers on.


----------

